# Decisions 2010



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

New Hoyt Vantage LTD or Sony Bravia LCD TV.........


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

Skip TV and go shoot the bow you already have instead. You'll save a bundle ... I get nubowitus quite frequently myself. While I've enjoyed looking for the magic bow, it's really working on my form and more practice that makes the biggest difference and gives me the most satisfaction. I have cable TV and am constantly amazed how many more channels have nothing worth watching. I wonder if this would improve with a new TV, LOL.


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

Don't know about the Bow but AK hit it on nothing to watch on all them channels


----------



## KStover (Jan 24, 2009)

TVs will continue to get cheaper, bows will only get more expensive. 

Keith


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

The way I shot tonite, the TV is a lead pipe cinch.......


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

Unclegus said:


> New Hoyt Vantage LTD or Sony Bravia LCD TV.........


No brag... I can afford both and have thought about buying them (as well as a few other toys)....but why. My 2002 ProTec shoots as well as I do and for sure there is nothing all that great on TV. I sort of like having money "in the bank". 

Tom


----------



## abe archer (Mar 2, 2003)

I just put a new sting and cables on my 2002 Protec and it shoots like a new bow. Get the TV super bowl is coming.


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

abe archer said:


> I just put a new sting and cables on my 2002 Protec and it shoots like a new bow. Get the TV super bowl is coming.


Or save a few bucks and head to the nearest sports bar. 

Tom


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I can buy both also... Having a pretty good job and living by myself for the last twenty one years has provided that. I'm beyond blessed.. This forum is so dead, I had to think up something to talk about. How about the thought that I'm thinking about picking up my old 18 year old Provantage carbon plus and put the Barnsdales in the closet for a while????? I looked at the TV's again this morning....:wink:


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

Unclegus,

You are an inspiration. As soon as my little case of archer's elbow clears up, I think that I'll get out my 25 year old ProHunter and warm it up a bit. May get out the 18 year old ProVantage Hunter too. I still shoot the ProHunter better than any of my other bows. And my 30 year old TV still works. 

"Old and slow" can still "git-r-done". 

Tom


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

*Old bows....*

Gus:
I have a rack full of those same ol' bows......Provantage FPS, ProVantage CarbonPlus, Spectra CarbonPlus, two or three Pearson XE Classics, a Pearson GreyGhost, Martin Cougar Mag and whatever Golden Eagle had on the old PSE riser that was their long ATA target bow.......The Barney's are NOT going in the closet. I just wish I could find somebody close to me in Texas, that knew more than I do about shootin' fingers and barebow in particular to do some coachin'. I need my head tuned up waaaayyyy worse than I need to change bows.ukey:

I've been shooting indoors since November and am certainly ready to back outside again.:wink:

and as far as the forum being in the doldrums.......we can stir #@%t with the best of 'em.......just say somethin' like Mathews ain't no finger bow(which it ain't) or releases are for sissies....that oughta do it!:darkbeer:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

The reason for thinking about shooting the old Provantage is that it's about a pound or so lighter than the Barney. I'm just getting a few million miles on this old body.

I'd love to make fun of Mathews bows as finger bows, but I've seen Charlie Owens and Bob Gentry shoot, so I really can't do that.... I say we go after the hook shooters......:tongue:


----------



## KStover (Jan 24, 2009)

fuelracerpat said:


> Gus:
> I just wish I could find somebody close to me in Texas, that knew more than I do about shootin' fingers and barebow in particular to do some coachin'. I need my head tuned up waaaayyyy worse than I need to change bows.ukey:
> :


Fuelracer
Doesn't David Hughes live in your are? He holds all of the TFAA Bare Bow records. I'll bet he shoots out of one of the local shops. I'm sure he'd be willing to help you out.
Keith


----------



## KStover (Jan 24, 2009)

Unclegus said:


> The reason for thinking about shooting the old Provantage is that it's about a pound or so lighter than the Barney. I'm just getting a few million miles on this old body.
> tongue:


Unclegus
Barnsdale's web site states that he has reopened his custom shop. Have you considered sending your Provantage to him for an update? It would cost about half of what a new bow would cost. 
http://www.barnsdalearchery.com/CUSTOMWORK.html

Keith


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

The provantage has a custom paint job on it where the limbs are even metal flake. It's called sunburst. I wouldn't change or sell this bow for a cotton farm in Georgia. I have two Barneys. All I have to do is be able to shoot them. I'm going thru a really bad time right now, and it sucks, but I think I have some ideas on how to fix part of it. The old eyes is a different ball game altogether.


----------



## Noobist (Jun 5, 2009)

well my original thought when i saw the title of the thread was, that a tv will keep you inside whereas a new bow will keep you outside having fun in the fresh air &c.
having read through the comments now, though, i will instead say;

1. get what you wanna get lol
2. Mathews suck.
3. release aid shooting isn't _real_ archery.
4. can we have a pic of that provantage with the custom paint-job?


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

My first attempt at posting a pic


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Another one


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

OMG!!! the finest ProVantage in all the land. Don't spend any money on a TV or a new bow...just sit in a chair and look at that bow...better than any TV!!

Did you buy it like that or have someone paint it for you??


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

Really nice ProVantage. Now about the dirty SUV....... lol

Tom


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Believe it or not, back in 92 when I got back into shooting and was looking for a bow, I bought a Superslam at the advice of a Hoyt Rep. I hated it, so I was looking for a vantage and absolutely no one anywhere had one. I stumbled into an ad in an archery magazine for Lancaster Archery and called them out of despairation. They had four Provantages all with this custom paint. I took off in the middle of the night and drove to Lancaster and was there when the doors opened and the rest is history. If I had been left handed, it would have been gold instead of Red. That one was really my pick... The vehicle stays dirty. I'm a West Virginia coal miner.....


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Here's the junky ones I shoot now.


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Great lookin equipment!


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

David lives out of Mineral Wells. That's about 4 hours from me. I need to get up there though and pick his brain some.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Can't shoot them any better than I did the red one......... Iv'e always tried to live by the code that if you can't shoot well, at least try to look the part.:wink:
More junk......


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

Gus
I shoot with a man from south of San Antonio occasionally, he has an American Archery bow with the same layout on it but the color is green if I recall. It is still flashy though!


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

Gus....
Is that a recent picture? If so, I might have to move from Texas to W(by God)V. It is not nearly so green and pleasant lookin' down here right now!:mg:
I tried to make sense of the picture posting instructions....when I got to the part about re-sizing the pic file I pretty much gave up. The instructions didn't come up for me the way they were talked about in the pic posting thread, so.....I was lost.


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

fuelracerpat said:


> Gus
> I shoot with a man from south of San Antonio occasionally, he has an American Archery bow with the same layout on it but the color is green if I recall. It is still flashy though!



American Archery? Wow, that's an oldie. Haven't thought about them in years. Good shootin bows though.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

fuelracerpat said:


> Gus....
> Is that a recent picture? If so, I might have to move from Texas to W(by God)V. It is not nearly so green and pleasant lookin' down here right now!:mg:
> I tried to make sense of the picture posting instructions....when I got to the part about re-sizing the pic file I pretty much gave up. The instructions didn't come up for me the way they were talked about in the pic posting thread, so.....I was lost.


A picture is worth a thousand words.....I kinda was intimidated by the picture thing. Now that I've figured it out, it's simple. To resize, you just go to the picture manager and then to the bar at the top and click on picture and then at the bottom is resize. click on that, and the bar on the right will give you the size of the pic in bytes, and you can change it to a smaller one. If I can do it, it can't be that hard.....


----------



## Noobist (Jun 5, 2009)

that's one sweet paint job


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

Unclegus said:


> Can't shoot them any better than I did the red one......... Iv'e always tried to live by the code that if you can't shoot well, at least try to look the part.:wink:
> More junk......


I believe that too -- my reason for "designer camo". You gotta look good when you go into town for coffee. 

My bows -- either camo or flat black except for my ProHunter. My longest stabilizer is about six inches long and I shoot for the "kill zone" rather than "x's". Guess you can tell I'm not a target or field archer.

Tom


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

cool looking Vantage. Pro vantage that is!


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

Did I miss out on something from not shooting one of them bows?


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

nice bows, can't say i've ever seen a pro vantage, but then again i'm from a very small quiet part of the archery world and have only been shooting for 12 months. 3d compound barebow fingers. so unclegus tell us about the bows. are they competition target bows that would shoot 70m FITA or IFFA targets or are they slower and better suited to the shorter 3d finger shooting distances. please excuse my not knowing due to my being a newbie but what's the go with the small round wheels. do current model longer ata bows have these, or are they mainly seen on older bows as i've never seen these either. nice paintwork especially the red. but the metallic turquoise is my choice of colour.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

This old raggedy red bow is a 92 model. This is the most ridiculously forgiving bow ever made. IMO... and really slow....The small wheels come from the fact that this bow is 48" long and the longer the bow, the smaller the wheels need to be. The blue and burnt orange ones are Barnsdales with round wheels that I shoot now. They are 46" long. Not speed burners by any imagination, but very good well made forgiving bows. The shorter version of the Barnsdales shoot fairly fast... Check out Barnsdale Archery's website. They are listed under sponsors at the top of the page.

And Chuck, the red one is the closest thing to a bow that will shoot itself ever made......


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

*unclegus bows*

thanks, and the barnsdale site was well worth a good look


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

Unclegus said:


> This old raggedy red bow is a 92 model. This is the most ridiculously forgiving bow ever made. IMO... and really slow....The small wheels come from the fact that this bow is 48" long and the longer the bow, the smaller the wheels need to be. The blue and burnt orange ones are Barnsdales with round wheels that I shoot now. They are 46" long. Not speed burners by any imagination, but very good well made forgiving bows. The shorter version of the Barnsdales shoot fairly fast... Check out Barnsdale Archery's website. They are listed under sponsors at the top of the page.
> 
> And Chuck, the red one is the closest thing to a bow that will shoot itself ever made......


I got to get me one of them if it will shoot by it's self. then I could just sit and watch it.


----------



## Fingashoota (Aug 10, 2008)

Unclegus said:


> Another one


I'm in love!!!!! Man that is SWEET!


----------



## Fingashoota (Aug 10, 2008)

Pro Vantage PORN!!!! Love it!


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Gus is right...the Provantage is (was) a SELF SHOOTER. I used to drive to the shoot, pull into the parking lot, open the trunk and then go back into the car and take about a 4 hour nap. The bow would hop out of the trunk, sign in and then tear up the 3D or NFAA field range. When it was done shooting it would collect it's little cheapo plastic trophy with the plastic gold deer on top and bring it back to the car and we would go home.

Things were so much easier when we were younger, now I actually have to get out and shoot the [email protected]#$ bow!


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

I had a ProVantage Hunter (laminated maple limbs). I had a very difficult time getting it to shoot right. I picked up a Spectra Eclipse (solid fiberglass limbs and 41 inches ATA) at about the same time for a back up bow. I shot the Spectra much better. Go figure. 

Now about a bow that would shoot by itself. That be my 1986 ProHunter. 

Oh, I still have all three bows and the ProHunter is still wearing its "springy".

Tom


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

Gus if you need to get rid of those "junky bows", you can just send them to me. I'll take care of them.:nod:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

If you have a good snow plow, I think we MIGHT work out a trade....


----------

